# Beginner Questions: Sony SLT-37a Accessories.



## Silchuki14 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey,

Bought a Sony SLT-37a and with some readings, I have come up with some questions:

The camera came with a 18-55mm lens, and I miss the zoom I had on my Nikon point-&-shot. That being said, I've read that a 55-200mm would be a good buy to increase the zoom and photo flexibility. Thoughts?

Amazon.com: Sony 55-200mm f/4-5.6 SAM DT Telephoto Zoom Lens for Sony Alpha Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Also, since it seems that I use my camera a lot on very sunny day, should I spend some bucks on a lens hood?

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-DSLR-A290 ... d_sim_p_10

I also plan to buy an extra lithium battery and a LCD sceen protector. I use the strap that came with it and I already have a Tripod. Is there anything I miss and should have?

Please note that I can't spend too much money on this because:

-It is a starter kit and I want to pratice without going bankrupt.
-I'm doing this for fun, and will probably upgrade for a bigger kit in a couple years.
-I am a total noob in photography.

Thanks in advance for the advices!

-Silchuk

(PS: I didn't want to create multiple topics so I hope it doesn't matter that lenses and accessories are discussed here)


----------



## Silchuki14 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 25, 2013)

I just saw this, so....   

Without knowing your budget we cant really advise on new lenses you might want.  The 55 to 200 will work just fine, if thats what you want. 3rd party lenses are available that are about the same price and cheaper. It depends on your needs and budget. I walk around with 3 lenes most of the time, but when space or the situation fits, I use my tamron 18 - 200mm.  Your needs may be different. 

You can get a screw on lens hood off ebay for about 8 bucks, so if you have been getting some glare in your picture, go ahead and pick one up. Just make sure its the right size.


----------



## Silchuki14 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

Since I have switch to my DSLR, I miss the zoom I had on my point and shot the most. I like to be able to take good shot from a distance and sometimes is it needed. Is the 55-200mm enough or should I go bigger with a 75-300mm like this one?
Amazon.com: Sony SAL75300 - Telephoto zoom lens - 75 mm - 300 mm - f/4.5-5.6 - Minolta A-type: Camera & Photo

As for my budget, I was planning on buying a refurbished lens from amazon since it's almost half-price. Would you do that? Is it risky? To tell you the truth, I was going to buy everything from Amazon....Good Idea?

Thanks again!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 25, 2013)

A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)

Check there for info

I like to purchase used/refurb's for less price ... though with used you have to know how to shop for one.
I hate paying new price lenses.

I aways use a lens hood. It is a cheap way of keeping unwanted light off the lens.


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 25, 2013)

Ive never bought any refurbished lenses from Amazon.  I would recommend going to the sony website and compare prices you find to the prices on of the new lenses from sony.  Keep in mind, you get what you pay for.  Only you can decide what lenses are best for you.  If you shoot a lot of objects far away, then get the biggest zoom you can afford.  I recommend you look into older Minolta lenses, A mount Maxxum Lenses from minolta work on Sony DSLR bodys.  They also have a better price tag I think you will like.

Minolta 75 300mm Macro Zoom Lens Maxxum Sony Alpha incl A33 A55 A77 A99 | eBay

This would be a much better choice, it will give you a better picture.  

Keep in mind, your camera will have a 1.5 crop factor.  So any 75 - 300mm lens will actually give you a picture like a 110 - 450mm lens.   All lenses will do this on your body. But the model lens I posted the link is a great line of lenses and almost any of them in that series will give you a great picture. 

A-mount lens database - lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR / SLT cameras)

This is a database of lenses that have been reviewed by other sony users.  There are a lot of lenses you can choose from of all price ranges. Some of them are absolutley great lenses for the money, but there are also some crap lenses. So read up and and I am sure you will find what you are looking for.  Remember Ebay is you friend when it comes to saving money on used lenses.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 25, 2013)

If you want something cheap that I would say get a minolta 70-210 f4. Nice solid lenses and wont break the bank. 


Personal I like my sigma 70-210 f2.8. Costs more but the extra aperture comes in handy for a working lens. 

Sony also has the 70-400 f4-5.6. I dont like variable aperture but still a solid lens and lots of range. Probably the best range you'll find.


----------



## Silchuki14 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedbacks guys!

I went with Minolta. After reading comments how good and even "legendary" this lens is, I started looking for one on ebay.

Luckily, I bought a 70-210 local and now leading the bid on a 70-300 (I didn't plan to buy both, but I did a mistake on ebay lol). If I win both, I'll try them out and keep the one I like more.

Thanks!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 26, 2013)

I would suggest to get a Minolta 50mm f1.7 as well. Super solid lens and really cheap for the quality.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 27, 2013)

I would check Adorama and B&H used. There is such a mark up on lenses you can save a lot buying used. I seldom but new lenses.


----------

